# Problema tastiera gnome-settings-manager[parzially solved]

## jozmile

Salve, all'improvviso ho notato che non funzionano piu' i tasti per i caratteri speciali (come la u/e/a/o accentata). Se provo a lanciare gnome-keyboard-properties anche da shell, mi compare un popup di errore con scritto:

```
Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.

Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
```

Dopo di che l'applet si avvia 

Naturalmente ho controllato le impostazioni in xorg.conf. Quali potrebbero essere le cause?

----------

## jozmile

>--UP--<

Per ora ho risolto seguendo il consiglio trovato qui, ovvero ho fatto il downgrade di xkeyboard-config alla versione 0.9 (quella installata era la 1.1).

Quando però tento di lanciare anche da shell gnome-keyboard-settings mi compare il solito messaggio:

```
Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.

Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## jozmile

>-- UP2 --<

Ho notato che il problema riguarda molte altre applet che dipendono da gnome-control-center.

----------

## jozmile

Per ora l'unica soluzione che mi ha permesso di riavere i caratteri speciali funzionanti è il downgrade alla versione 0.9 del pacchetto xkeyboard-config (con conseguente mask della versione 1.1).

----------

## bivittatus

Salve!

Se vuoi xkeyboard-config-1.1:

```
emerge xkeyboard-config xorg-server
```

dovrebbe risolvere i tuoi problemi di caratteri speciali (da me, tutto è ok).

 *Quote:*   

> This could indicate a problem with Bonobo

 

Se hai ancora questo, forse potresti rifare l'emerge di libbonobo e libbonoboui?

----------

## jozmile

Grazie bivittatus!

Le òàùèé°§°ç... sono tornate a funzionare anche con xkeyboard-config-1.1 dopo aver ricompilato xorg-server. Purtroppo l'errore quando lancio l'applet "Preferenze della tastiera" è rimasto.

----------

